# Getting a Brazilian wax???



## MACreation (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm thinking of going.....any advice or comments I'd greatly appreciate


----------



## ben (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_I'm thinking of going.....any advice or comments I'd greatly appreciate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it hurts but it's worth it : )


----------



## martygreene (Mar 5, 2006)

I wrote this for another forum, but it's extremely handy. Hopefully it helps.

*Bikini and Brazilian waxing/sugaring FAQ. *
This applies to hot-waxing, "cold-waxing" (resin and/or honey waxing), and sugaring. I will be using the term waxing to mean all three methods of hair removal, as the method of execution is the same, the medium differs only slightly.

What is the difference between a bikini wax and brazilian wax?
Bikini waxing is your bikini line. Brazilian waxing is the bikini line, mons pubis, labia majora, perianal region. Some places leave a landing strip by default, some do not. Some places don't wax the buttocks when doing a brazilian, and some do.

Is it safe to do a brazilian wax at home on yourself?
*No.* Waxing, if done incorrectly, can lead to deep tissue bruising, tearing of muscle tissue, skin fissures, destruction of connective tissue, and infection. Don't try to wax any lower on the genitalia than the mons pubis yourself. Have it done by a professional. Because of the need to hold the skin taught properly, remove the strip properly, and the amount of contortion you will have to do, you will not be able to properly wax yourself. Asking for help from a friend is also not advised, unless your friend is a licensed aestetician.

What is your experience with brazilian waxing? Does it hurt?
I get brazilians on a regular basis. When you do so on a regular basis, the pain definitely lessens. My first time wasn't that bad though really. I'm not sure I could give you an example of what it felt like, but on my personal 1-10 scale it was maybe a 3 or 4, nothing that bad. The areas that hurt most are the labia, at least for me. The mons pubis doesn't hurt much at all (I can tweeze that area at home if I want to), and waxing of the buttocks I barely even feel.

I have sensitive skin, can I not get brazilian waxing done because of this?
I have very sensitive skin in some respects, and not so in others. I do react to some waxes, and not others. It takes a bit of trial and error to find out. If you worry about reacting to the wax, when you call to make an appointment and to check out the qualifications of the aestetician, ask if you can come in and have a patch test done with the wax- I usually do my patch tests on the inside of my arm. If you have sensitive skin, see if any of your salons offer sugaring or waxing with soy waxes. Both of these are gentler on your skin, and not as hot. If you are taking medications such as Diffrin for acne or other skin conditions, you may not be able to get waxing done.

How do I find a good place to get my brazilian or bikini wax done? What should I look for?
Call around to your local upscale salons. Yes, upscale salons. Ask them if they do brazilian waxes, and if they do, ask to speak with the aestetician who performs them. Ask her (they are usually female) whatever questions you may have- including the type of wax they use (if you are familiar with them, and have preferance), her procedure (I prefer going to salons where they powder the skin beforehand, but that is a personal preferance), about the sanitation methods, etc. Ask her how long she has been doing brazilians, and where she was trained. That should help you in making an educated decision. If, once you get there, you do not feel comfortable, or if even after starting you find that something is not right, leave. I left a salon once when I noticed the aestetician was re-using the same stick over and over to dip wax out of the pot and apply it onto my skin. This is not sanitary, and I left. I will not accept shotty service, due to the fact that if things aren't done right I can be injured. I'm tweaky about the double dipping of the stick because I do not know who else she did that with, and what they might have been carrying. I do not wish to contract some form of VD from a wax job. Expect to pay at least US$45 for a good brazilian wax. I usually pay around US$60, although I have paid slightly less in other cities.

Will they or can I use some sort of anaestetic when I go?
No, aesteticians do not use an anaestetic when doing brazilians, and with good reason. Anasetetics alter the tissue and blood vessels, and can cause excessive bleeding, brusing, and other damage. Just like anaestetic isn't used with piercing. You don't want to remove your way of knowing if something has gone wrong. Anaestetics also cause the skin to swell, which makes it a lot more susceptable to fissures and burns.Even things such as lidocaine, which is an over the counter anaestetic, causes the tissue to alter. It is the nature of anaestetics, it's how they work. You can however take some ibuprophen (aleve, motrin, advil, etc.) beforehand to help reduce redness and alleviate the sensation a bit.

Will I have to do anything when I get there?
You will be asked a few questions regarding your skin, medications you are on, etc. If you have any remaining questions that you haven't already asked, ask them now. Tell the aestetician how you would like the remaining hair, if any, to be shaped. You will be asked to remove your clothing from the waist down, and might be asked to wipe down your genital region with an anticeptic wipe. You will then be asked to lie down on the bed to begin the procedure. Your aestetician may ask you to arrange your legs in various positions, to hold areas of skin taut for her, etc. You may have a few stray hairs that did not wax off completely when you are done- these can easily be removed via plucking, or touch up shaving. Most brazilian specialists are not quite as fastidious about picking out in-growns or stubborn hairs as regular waxers are.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 6, 2006)

great info, martygreene... you've inspired me to consider doing it... i just want to find a decent place in austin.


----------



## COWTOWNMOM (Mar 6, 2006)

I have heard ibuprophen really helps.


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 8, 2006)

deleted


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 8, 2006)

doesn't hurt as much as many people think it does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i speak from experience too,  i like having it done because i feel much more "clean" without all the stuff IYKWIM, also on "those days" everything is tidier.  hair tends to grow softer after several sessions, and (my salon puts a hair growth inhibitor liquid after) thinner, also takes longer to grow (just like with the rest of the body when waxing).
bottom line, boys like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the 1st time i got it done, i was realy nervous and shy to take my clothes off, but it's like with gynos and tattoo/piercing artists; you have to be comfortable with the waxer first, chat a little bit, let her know you're scared/nervous/whatever  if the waxer doesn't make you "feel right" then do it elsewhere.


----------



## shamelessmuse (Mar 9, 2006)

It is all about finding the right person!  I tried 5 girls before I found the best ever.  I since have moved and still drive to see her...It isn't comfortable, but it isn't really painful when you have someone good doing it.  It feels great afterward and after getting them for awhile your hair will start growing back, slower, sparser and softer.


----------



## jeanna (Mar 16, 2006)

*From what I've been told*: Take an advil if you're very sensitive to pain and don't get it done anywhere near your period, before or after. It's more sensitive during that time and will hurt more. Do it regularly (about every 5-6 weeks) and the pain will lessen.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 14, 2007)

Honey it's TOTALLY worth it.  Saves time with the acrobatics in the shower with the razor.  It really lasts a lot longer and I'm finding that it never hurts as bad as the first time because, as mentioned, the hair becomes sparser.  I walk a little taller after I get my monthly wax.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone has laser hair removal for the Brazilian area? I am so keen to have it done, imagine that, never having to go through the pain again (after the pain of laser, of course!)


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 20, 2008)

i've always wanted to go get it done too! probably soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just have to brave myself up and i think i have a good pain threshold.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 20, 2008)

I Wanna Do This So Badd I Just Dunno Where!!! Lol And Im So Scareddd


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 20, 2008)

Also try not to schedule it the week before and the week of your period.  I hear the area is a little more sensitive in those 2 weeks.

You might have to check but some places want you to trim the hair to atleast 1/2 inch before they wax.

Its sort of painful but after several sessions the hair grows back a little more sparse and slower!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 22, 2008)

Take ibuprofen b4 going in. I also very highly reccomend getting Bikini Zones new pads for redness/itchies/pain for aftercare. They are a dream!


----------



## s0xjuicy (Dec 23, 2008)

I also recommend taking ibuprofen an hour or 2 before you go in, and go after your period.

I haven't done Brazilian, but I have done bikini wax, and I would recommend doing a bikini wax and then working your way up to a Brazilian 

and good luck!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Has anyone has laser hair removal for the Brazilian area? I am so keen to have it done, imagine that, never having to go through the pain again (after the pain of laser, of course!)_

 
I am in the process of having it done.  It hurts like an SOB but is SO worth it.  Because the hair is so dark and coarse, I have some bald areas just after 2 sessions.  There are areas that are hard to get to with the laser so will probably never be totally hair free.


----------



## banjobama (Dec 23, 2008)

I had one for my wedding! I really liked it. Only a couple spots hurt pretty bad, the rest was OK. I didn't really want to spend the money to keep it up but if I did I would, if that makes sense. GET ONE! lol.


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 24, 2008)

Also, Gok Wan says that you should trim the hair in the nether regions as this will also help reduce some of the pain.


----------



## Ziya (Dec 24, 2008)

Guys it all totally depends on TWO things...timing and the person.
Like soemone said dont do it b4 your period.
and make sure its with someone you feel comfortable with!
I personally loveeeeee the results so its worth the pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Highly recommend it


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 25, 2008)

i've gone to the spa and done this.. it hurts, but i just get over it.  I just deal with the pain until its over.  When you go often enough you get used to it


----------



## lindsaycoe (Dec 25, 2008)

I have had two and after that decided that he was just going to have to like me au naturalle.  Too expensive, too high maintenance, and too much owwie!  Good luck!!


----------



## kikobaby (Jan 3, 2009)

hey there im an esthetician, and i agree with everything the other girls said.. definetly take a couple ibuprofen and hour before to ease pain, and dont go right before your period. It definetly hurts the first time but the second time only hurts half as much and gets better and better with each time.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 3, 2009)

I took 2 ibuprofen before I had mine done and they didn't do f*** all!!!! It was painful and I winced and squirmed and I've not had one done since!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm still procrastinating over getting a brazilian. I've only professionally had my eye brows waxed, but I've used at home wax strips before on my legs and upper thighs. I didn't find it to hurt, i actually quite liked the feeling lol... i'm strange.

My biggest thing is finding some where I'll be comfortable, i'm in a small town and would rather not get it done here.


----------



## kleigh09 (Jan 28, 2009)

A Brazilian is definitely the way to go.  All the time saved from not shaving.

My only warning is ingrown hairs.  Despite going to reputable aestheticians, getting waxed pretty regularly, and using Tend Skin, I inevitably get them.  Some aestheticians have removed them for me; some haven't.

Also, I have extremely sensitive skin, so the redness lasts for about three days.  Just keep that in mind if you plan on being in a bathing suit, etc., soon after.  I'm prone to dry skin, which is hard to hide with a Brazilian, so I use Johnson & Johnson Baby Oil.


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd go for it.....i got brazilian lazer hair removal.....took 1 year, $800 and the worst pain ive ever felt....but no hair removal down there needed for the rest of my life


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 1, 2009)

Kind of off topic and I've been wondering

Would any of you ladies be willing to let a guy do your Brazilian wax? just something that's been skipping through my mind o-o


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 5, 2009)

I would let a guy do mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just did my wax with a BIG bottle of wine and some popcorn.............Oh and I had some jeff dunham on for giggles


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

i dunno if i have the balls to do this. i prefer pleasure in that area, not pain


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^^^ Riiiiiiiight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have gotten a Brazilian maybe 2-3 times in my life. I might not do it again...its something I do on occasion. I have 2 piercings and 3 tattoos....I think the Brazilian may have been the most painful out of all of them.

:no: It effing HURTS. Ugh...


----------



## ellapink (Feb 7, 2009)

I get them regularly, and like everyone says, it never hurt as much as the first time. 

To me, it didnt hurt that much the first time, I think it had more to do with being nervous and a little anxious..and well, being so exposed. 

I think it only hurts a lot when they first pull it out. Its pretty intense pain, but it goes away in literally 3 seconds (for me anyway)

Also, there are some places that have a numbing cream.  Its supposed to numb like 70%.


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 7, 2009)

what i like to do is take advil 15 minutes prior to the waxing, bring in my blackberry to listen to some music and let it happen... make sure you BREATHE! dont hold your breath in, sometimes people forget to take another breath and makes the experience more anxious than necessary


----------



## joanbrent (Feb 11, 2009)

One bad thing about Brazilian wax is while it lasts as much as 3 weeks, the hair will grow back and you'll have to do it again.


----------

